# [Internet] problème accès web ping ok (résolu, mais pk ?!)

## fb99

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire une installation toute frèche de gentoo sur un intel dualcore mais j'ai un problème que malgré beaucoup d'essai je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Internet ne marche qu'avec links et la commande ping fonctionne correctement. Je peux me balader sur internet avec firefox si j utilise les adresses ip, j ai donc l'impression que le problème à un lien avec le dns.

J'utilise dhcp.

Pour l'instant j'ai tout reffacer dans /etc/conf.d/net ou autre car ça me saoule et j'y perd mon latin.

merci d'avance.

PS: et c'est pareil si je boot avec un livecd.

----------

## kwenspc

les entrées dans /etc/resolv.conf sont bonnes?

----------

## fb99

Oui tout est ok, c'est bien l'adresse de ma passerelle

En plus le ifconfig m'a l'air ok.

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:33:1f:04  

          inet addr:192.168.1.53  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::223:54ff:fe33:1f04/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX Packets:604 errors:0 dropped:0 frame:0

          TX packets:383 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:5

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:125719 (122.7 KiB) TX bytes:55648 (54.3 KiB)

          Interruption:251
```

Je comprends pas trop.

Ah oui, si jamais c'est une carte réseau  intégrer Athéros GLan

----------

## kwenspc

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Oui tout est ok, c'est bien l'adresse de ma passerelle
> 
> 

 

Ta passerelle fait serveur DNS ou recursive DNS? Si c'est pas le cas, mets les DNS de ton FAI directement. 

En principe, si elle est bien config au niveau DHCP elle est censée te fournir les bonnes IP DNS qui sont alors automatiquement introduites dans le resolv.conf

----------

## fb99

Je ne suis pas un as du réseau, il me semble que c'est du récursif. De toute façon si je connecte mon portable sur ce même routeur avec le même nameserver de resolv.conf, il n'y a aucun problème.

Ou alors je devrais rajouter le serveur dns de mon routeur directement dans /etc/conf.d/net, je veux bien essayer mais je trouve pas logique que ça fonctionne avec d'autre ordi.

Sur ma passerelle j'ai deux serveur dns.

 *Quote:*   

> ]Serveur DNS primaire
> 
> 	195.186.4.109
> 
> cns2.bluewin.ch
> ...

 

ah ouais au fait désolé merci kwenspc pour ton aide

----------

## kwenspc

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ou alors je devrais rajouter le serveur dns de mon routeur directement dans /etc/conf.d/net, je veux bien essayer mais je trouve pas logique que ça fonctionne avec d'autre ordi.
> 
> 

 

Pour le coup non en effet c'est pas logique  :Neutral:  (et oui ta passerelle doit faire DNS recursif)

Un nslookup en console, te donne un résultat?

----------

## fb99

oui il me renvoi

nslookup ww.google.ch

Server:         192.168.1.1

Address:        192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

ww.google.ch    canonical name = www.google.com.

www.google.com  canonical name = www.l.google.com.

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 72.14.221.99

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 72.14.221.103

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 72.14.221.104

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 72.14.221.147

Et dig a l'air de renvoyer aussi quelque choses de correct

 dig www.google.ch

; <<>> DiG 9.6.0-P1 <<>> www.google.ch

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 12363

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 6, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;www.google.ch.                 IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

www.google.ch.          149815  IN      CNAME   www.google.com.

www.google.com.         175488  IN      CNAME   www.l.google.com.

www.l.google.com.       74      IN      A       72.14.221.104

www.l.google.com.       74      IN      A       72.14.221.103

www.l.google.com.       74      IN      A       72.14.221.99

www.l.google.com.       74      IN      A       72.14.221.147

;; Query time: 12 msec

;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)

;; WHEN: Sat Feb 14 20:23:35 2009

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 143

----------

## kwenspc

Pour le coup je sèche. 

Ton firefox est configuré en "mode connecté"?  :Laughing: 

(au cas où: regarde fichier "travailler hors connexion", sinon les options réseaux).

----------

## fb99

c'est une bonne remarque c'est vrai qu'une fois ca m'etait arriver mais la non.

De plus avec konqueror c est pareil. La je suis sur links2 en mode graphique et pas de probleme, je pige pas.

Merci quand meme.

----------

## fb99

En mettant le DNS de mon FAI ca marche. 

Mais ca n explique pas pourquoi pour les autres ordinateurs la passerelle fonctionne comme DNS recursive, aurai-je oublie de faire quelque chose pendant l instal.

----------

